# Nintendo has no more games scheduled for release on the 3DS



## Hayato213 (Jun 5, 2019)

End of an era, the 3DS library was really good.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 5, 2019)

Hayato213 said:


> End of an era, the 3DS library was really good.


A remarkable selection of many great games. Truth be told if it weren't for the 3ds I would not be a gamer.
It's what actually got me into gaming.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 5, 2019)

about time really, switch being portable  we dont need nintendo to throw games at the 3ds, they need to focus on what is selling and serve it well.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 5, 2019)

Now we wait for the 4DS.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 5, 2019)

good riddance that thing nearly gave me brain cancer


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 5, 2019)

Even if Ninty says "nyoooo moar gyames farr ewe", I bet there'll be a country somewhere in the world releasing games until 2025.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 5, 2019)

As long as Switch's Virtual Console offering is still lacking, the 3DS VC catalogue will probably be the only way the 3DS is still considered a money maker for Nintendo.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 5, 2019)

i wonder how long Online is going be up for the Wii-U and 3DS but yeah let's put you to sleep....


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 5, 2019)

I never own 3DS because I am not into bring it on the go at all so that's ok. I hope they have an awesome games up theirs sleeve in E3 for Nintendo Switch. And 3rd Party too. No, I don't use Switch on the go. Not my thing. I am into outgoing, nature explore, and have fun. Everything is left at home only. By the way, it is for home use only. That's why it is a nice equipment to use as a go anywhere in the house if I want, lol.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 5, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Even if Ninty says "nyoooo moar gyames farr ewe", I bet there'll be a country somewhere in the world releasing games until 2025.


Now..that's not unheard of happening.
Given the fact that the 3DS's security is cracked hence allowing for fully featured custom firmware to be run on the system, someone skilled enough in programing might deliver use a full blowing video game out there, not just some niche 3D rendering app or other things of that kind. Needless to say how well-documented and abundant in information and resources the 3DS homebrew scene is. But as Nintendo is keen on not letting anyone mess with their systems (for obvious reason), anyone found making games for profit without Nintendo's licensing and endorsement could get DMCA'd fined, and etc etc.





Harsky said:


> As long as Switch's Virtual Console offering is still lacking, the 3DS VC catalogue will probably be the only way the 3DS is still considered a money maker for Nintendo.


True to that. the 3ds has such an immense and solid lineup of virtual console games worth checking out.
And the New 3DS SNES exclusive adds more to it Though the latter might put off Old 3DS owners, it's kind of amazing how the new 3ds emulates the SNES so smoothly, granted that it's an underpowered arm chipset


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 5, 2019)

People pretty much figured this out already when news on new 3DS titles started drying out. It was bound to happen soon. No great loss, since this will enable devs to focus more on developing Switch titles, and the 3DS still has a huge library of great games for anyone that hasn't played them yet.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 5, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> People pretty much figured this out already when news on new 3DS titles started drying out. It was bound to happen soon. No great loss, since this will enable devs to focus more on developing Switch titles, and the 3DS still has a huge library of great games for anyone that hasn't played them yet.


This is great news for homebrew enthusiasts and developers alike.
Nintendo shifted it's attention and focus towards the switch,leaving the 3ds behind thus means that no further updates may get released. But then again this always isn't the case with updates. Ninty can get unpredictable and drop an update at the most unexpected time.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jun 5, 2019)

I remember when the 3DS first came out. People were saying that it was going to quickly die off and that it wouldn't develop a library of great games. Looking back on these eight years, it's crystal clear that they were wrong on both counts.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 6, 2019)

that's sad, well i'm still playing mine so meh :V


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jun 6, 2019)

Shakedown Hawaii is supposedly still coming and is being finished.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jun 6, 2019)

I have waaaay too many legitimately-purchased games that I never even started, for both DS and 3DS.  I don't mind the lack of new ones, though it's unfortunate that the cartridges aren't going to get any cheaper or easier to find – not that I need to buy more.

I'm still trying to finish the Mii Plaza games.  I'm really, really close!  I just hope the hardware doesn't somehow spontaneously fail before I do.

I am frustrated to note that My Nintendo no longer offers games as gold-coin rewards – just discounts for games I already bought and extra themes.  Somehow I doubt they'll be bringing them back.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 6, 2019)

While I am indeed sad it makes sense. The 3ds is about 8 years old at this point. Such a great handheld with so many great games that I still play to this day.


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Jun 6, 2019)

Now that Nintendo no longer make first party 3DS games, third party shovelware games could come to.the system. (It happened on the DS though.)


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)

GalacticWarsHalloween said:


> Now that Nintendo no longer make first party 3DS games, third party shovelware games could come to.the system.


For the love of god, please no.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 6, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> For the love of god, please no.


OH GOD NOOOOOOO
(But f'real, beat city is a good game)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

Only took eight years


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Only took eight years


In contrast to it's predecessor, the 3ds has aged rather poorly.
but let's look at the bright side of things. it did better than the Vita to say the least and than the Wii u as aforementioned in the OP.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 6, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> i wonder how long Online is going be up for the Wii-U and 3DS



About as long as Wii had their servers up. An easy reference: MK was released in 2008 for Wii; the servers went down in 2014. So most likely May, 2020 for Wii U and maaaaybe November 2022 for 3DS. 



NoNAND said:


> could get DMCA'd fined, and etc etc.



Oh, I think that's the least of their concerns. Something tells me China will play a major role, as always, with nearly every Ninty system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> In contrast to it's predecessor, the 3ds has aged rather poorly.
> but let's look at the bright side of things. it did better than the Vita to say the least and than the Wii u as aforementioned in the OP.



Perhaps, it has some solid games, and being able to play Snes games on there is pretty cool, I gotta admit.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Perhaps, it has some solid games, and being able to play Snes games on there is pretty cool, I gotta admit.


you bet! I have a handful of SNES games installed on my 3ds which I haven't got around to play them yet due to my busy daily schedule, studies and stuff.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> you bet! I have a handful of SNES games installed on my 3ds which I haven't got around to play them yet due to my busy daily schedule, studies and stuff.



For homebrew, 3DS is pretty darn decent I think, kinda wished the Switch had Snes games, here's hoping they showcase them at E3.


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 6, 2019)

Time to wait for it's successor.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 6, 2019)

As someone who has never owned a 3DS, I'm glad that third of Directs and content in general has been given to the Switch.


----------



## umbreon112 (Jun 6, 2019)

I suspect they'll come out with a Switch-light model instead of making a new handheld console as a successor. Because really, what first party games would they be able to make for a 4DS that isn't already on Switch? (smash bros, animal crossing, pokemon, fire emblem, zelda, mario, etc. are all available/going to be released).


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jun 6, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> good riddance that thing nearly gave me brain cancer


elaborate.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

every company should focus on one system at a time.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 6, 2019)

The end of a legend. Let time remember it fondly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2019)

one of my favorite systems


----------



## Mythical (Jun 6, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Now we wait for the 4DS.


It's already in 4D you just can't tell. Nintendo just makes 4DS's and sells them off as 3ds's to people who see in 3 dimensions. Edited for grammar


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jun 6, 2019)

Rest in peace. It was a nice ride.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 6, 2019)

GalacticWarsHalloween said:


> Now that Nintendo no longer make first party 3DS games, third party shovelware games could come to.the system. (It happened on the DS though.)


they already are...on the switch


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2019)

the 3ds is very personal to me, it is sad that no more new games are coming to the system but at least we got persona q2 to end off the library with a bang. i really love this system, there was so many good games on the system. on the switch its just noting but ports of games i have already played. honestly im okay with the 3ds dying, its been out for so long, they are bound to kill services (nintendo zone and that video player app thingy) as long as they dont kill online until a couple years later ill be fine.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 6, 2019)

Nimrod-002 said:


> elaborate.


the fucking headaches that thing used to give me lucky i didn't end up with a tumor.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 6, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> the fucking headaches that thing used to give me lucky i didn't end up with a tumor.


That's not how cancer works. People like you are sickening. My sister has brain cancer and people like you mildly upset by an OPTIONAL FEATURE are disgusting.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 6, 2019)

Gone but totally not forgotten. Just started using my 2DS again actually, playing with homebrew, replaying Majora’s Mask 3D.... There’s still so much fun left to have with this thing!


----------



## console (Jun 6, 2019)

Wow! I can't believe that. I saw on news about Nintendo company said will be one more new Zelda game for New Nintendo 3DS only. Why Nintendo company lied to us about that? Surprise us!

Sad to see Nintendo 3DS and New Nintendo 3DS are unable to get more games. RIP


----------



## KoalaityTV (Jun 6, 2019)

that sucks, i love my 3ds.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 6, 2019)

I think the 3DS has definitely had a good run, even if it's not even technically "dead" yet. The online functions still work almost 8 years later, which is almost exceeding the length that even the original Wii had online multiplayer working for. The eShop is also still up and kicking, and I'm sure they'll support it for another 4 or 5 years since it gives them sales.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)

supergamer368 said:


> Gone but totally not forgotten. Just started using my 2DS again actually, playing with homebrew, replaying Majora’s Mask 3D.... There’s still so much fun left to have with this thing!


Fairly recently I got myself a new 3ds xl to revisit back all of my favorites that this console had to offer. the 3ds is something I never get bored of.


----------



## wownmnpare (Jun 6, 2019)

3ds = Home of pokemon games from gen 1 up to gen 7 (I include ORAS in gen3)


----------



## Fer2317 (Jun 6, 2019)

little sad about the news, truly an end of a journey


----------



## mrjoshuaco (Jun 6, 2019)

Pluupy said:


> That's not how cancer works. People like you are sickening. My sister has brain cancer and people like you mildly upset by an OPTIONAL FEATURE are disgusting.



I think he was being intentionally hyperbolic, rather than stating he was going to get ACTUAL cancer, Literal Joe.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jun 6, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> An easy reference: MK was released in 2008 for Wii; the servers went down in 2014. So most likely May, 2020 for Wii U and maaaaybe November 2022 for 3DS.


The main reason Nintendo WFC went down is because the technology was licensed from a company that was bought out.  Presumably Nintendo's online services are currently entirely in-house and there's nothing stopping them from keeping them going.

Sure would be nice if they decided to change their stance on offering GBA games; they could surely stand to make a decent amount of money even if it was just the Ambassador package.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 6, 2019)

Pluupy said:


> That's not how cancer works. People like you are sickening. My sister has brain cancer and people like you mildly upset by an OPTIONAL FEATURE are disgusting.


ignore him he doesn't like to see nintendo suceed (I don't either but i don't equate a feature to cancer without backed up scientifical fact (sorry bout your sister btw i just lost my grandma yesterday too)


----------



## Archangel22 (Jun 6, 2019)

why nintendo. love this console waiting for new games. Miss the old school gb-gba era. want a decent racing game like f1race. or a flight sim game like f14 tomcat or assault strike desert storm. a new metal gear solid in hand held form. be so neat if there was a gameboy community that can release roms for the 3ds to make their own games with no fear on having a cease and destroy


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 6, 2019)

KoalaityTV said:


> that sucks, i love my 3ds.



you're profile pic really sets the tone of what you said


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 7, 2019)

well it was a good run, got a pink 3DS XL when pokemon X and Y were just coming out, kept it ever since, never got a "new" model either.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 7, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> the fucking headaches that thing used to give me lucky i didn't end up with a tumor.


never gave me any headaches ,unlike VR
ok i am lying ,  RE revelations did  give me a headache sometimes
 but not any other games
 i really love the 3D especially in OOT and MM
i was really  disappointed with the software library though
they could have done so much more with this console
 Re revelations had amazing graphics for the hardware
  funny enough  unlike most consoles where 1st gen games have primitive graphics and only improve  3dS kinds went backwards in this respect , so of the 1st titles had better graphics than all later  titles ,  like RE revelations


----------



## Jayro (Jun 7, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> For the love of god, please no.


It will happen. We still sell DS and Wii shovelware games at my Walmart.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 7, 2019)

i am the only person who enjoy the 3D thing, played for hours with 3D on and never had a headache or anything


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2019)

Looking forward to all that new homebrew!


----------



## EmulateLife (Jun 7, 2019)

Archangel22 said:


> why nintendo. love this console waiting for new games. Miss the old school gb-gba era. want a decent racing game like f1race. or a flight sim game like f14 tomcat or assault strike desert storm. *a new metal gear solid *in hand held form. be so neat if there was a gameboy community that can release roms for the 3ds to make their own games with no fear on having a cease and destroy



Yeah that's not happening. The series was good because of one guy and he doesn't work for Konami anymore. Guess you didn't hear the news from several years ago.


----------



## cots (Jun 7, 2019)

That's a bummer. I enjoyed A Link Between Worlds and Metroid Samus Returns, which, the first is the only reason I purchased the 3DS. The second was pure luck. Those are the only two 3DS games I've played a good amount of. I installed CFW, loaded it with homebrew and haven't touched it since finishing those two games. So sorta sad the lifespan is over, but not so much because I wasn't really ever interested in any of the other games. I might try some JRPG later the down road, but probably not for some years and my backlog is quite large. It also seems I keep going back to the same retro games and neglecting my newer collection. Go figure.


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jun 7, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> the fucking headaches that thing used to give me lucky i didn't end up with a tumor.


just don't smack it against your head as often.


----------



## Delerious (Jun 7, 2019)

Well, at least it was a good run, despite having a bit of a rough start.


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Jun 7, 2019)

Man, I was 14, almost 15 when I got my launch day 3DS... I just turned 23 a few weeks ago, and I still have a ton of fun with my 3DS, now upgraded to a regular sized New 3DS I bought from eBay in a really good condition! I even installed CFW on it and loaded it up with homebrew stuff... this little thing is a beast.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 7, 2019)

wownmnpare said:


> 3ds = Home of pokemon games from gen 1 up to gen 7 (I include ORAS in gen3)


there is no gen 1 or 2 on 3ds

1 was gb/gba
2 was gbc/ds


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2019)

the 3ds having a great games library you must be joking when i had it i ended up playing under 10 games on it before i got tired of it having nothing of interest on it and sold it. the ds had way more better games.

glad it's finally dead i'm tired of it stealing games that should have been on the switch (cough metroid cough)


----------



## wownmnpare (Jun 7, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> there is no gen 1 or 2 on 3ds
> 
> 1 was gb/gba
> 2 was gbc/ds


But there's Virtual Console for gen 1 and 2


----------



## THYPLEX (Jun 7, 2019)

Mark McDonut said:


> Shakedown Hawaii is supposedly still coming and is being finished.


When will it come out ?!
:'(


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 7, 2019)

You had a good run old friend.


----------



## duwen (Jun 7, 2019)

Hopefully it won't be the last *true* handheld system they produce... when the 3ds/2ds ceases production we'll be at a unique point in gaming history where not since the first handheld systems were released no major console manufacturer will be producing a dedicated, truly portable, handheld device.

I'm very much looking forward to the future of homebrew on the 3ds - I know there were certain things planned for when the system reached it's EoL, such as the VirtualBoy emulator that's in the works which will utilise the 3d aspect of the system.


----------



## mesakagi (Jun 7, 2019)

3DS is my most favorite handheld system, it has so many good games and so many unique hardware models. I still havent gotten around to beating many of its games yet


----------



## chrisman02 (Jun 7, 2019)

This makes me sad.  I was super late to the 3DS party, but the app store and virtual console library is so much more massive and has much more quality than the Switch.  And you don't need to subscribe to Nintendo Online just to play old NES games.  They're available for everyone.

Not to mention the 3D.  I know a lot of people say it was overhyped but I absolutely love it.  Look into the Japan Train Sim games, for example, just download the demos.  The 3D effect is _so freaking cool _and is an experience you cannot get on the Switch or any other console.

I really wish there was another console that tried 3D but in higher resolution. I'm surprised it was such a short lived fad.

Also, I wouldn't really call the switch very portable.  You need to carry it around in its own case and pray you don't get any dirt or anything in the case to rub against the screen.  The 3DS and 2DS - not counting the XLs - fold into a tiny package anyone can carry in a pocket and not worry about the screens getting scuffed up.  No controllers to worry about twisting and breaking or getting lost if you don't properly store it. A battery that lasts twice as long. Etc.

Love my switch but find myself playing my 3DS and modded DSi *far* more often.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2019)

Born into this world with nothing, and with nothing it departs. The 3ds library is a pale imitation of the magnificence of the GBA and DS, I would say even the GB/GBC did better in the end but for the ageing of it all. All those that made the GBA and DS great had since fucked off by the time the 3ds came around, and those that did stay were not on their a-game.

I can't even be bothered to say good riddance as it occupied so little mindshare that Nokia's phones during that period probably had a greater impact and neither I nor anybody I know has had one since they came with snake.

People say it did better than the Vita. Except I reckon the vita will have titles people seek out and play for years to come. Not many but some.



Pluupy said:


> That's not how cancer works. People like you are sickening.


I would say people that trot out a thing that essentially all the world will experience or have someone close to them experience ( https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/cancer ) for sympathy points when faced with a turn of phrase are sickening.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't want this to be the end of dedicated handhelds one route is always boring. In any case I will continue to buy 3DS games come on Nintendo give us the 4DS & Switch Mini.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 7, 2019)

I think this might be the chance for third party devs to put their games on the system if nintendo isn't bothering with it now. Plus as various other users have said it opens the doors for  modders to put games they made on the system  or even translations of games my country hasn't released for overseas localization. Mainly due to fans doing a better job than the official companies.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 7, 2019)

It has a good long life and its also great that their focus now is more on the switch.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 8, 2019)

wownmnpare said:


> But there's Virtual Console for gen 1 and 2


still VC is just emulation wich doesnt count imo since teh games arent native to it and the remakes are better and arent on 3ds VC.


----------



## 150ccToEasy (Jun 8, 2019)

damn what a sad day for 3ds everywhere it did has a good run tho


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 8, 2019)

I can hear the taps playing on my 3ds now...


----------



## Teletron1 (Jun 8, 2019)

3DS game sales must have took a huge dip 

With the end of and era wonder if they do a Switch Mini /2DS combo would feel weird no? Isn't that the Nintendo way 
GB/GBC
GB/GBC/GBA
GBA/DS
DS/3DS


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 8, 2019)

THYPLEX said:


> When will it come out ?!
> :'(


Soon - dev submitted it to Nintendo.

It and Shovel Knight: King of Cards are still coming - once both are out that'll truly be the end as far as we know.


----------



## HEADBOY (Jun 9, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Even if Ninty says "nyoooo moar gyames farr ewe", I bet there'll be a country somewhere in the world releasing games until 2025.


Like with the PS2 and Wii?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 9, 2019)

awesomehero said:


> Like with the PS2 and Wii?



I was thinking, like NES-∞ (and beyond).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2019)

I find there are four types of late stage release

1) Things that devs have been working on and don't fancy punting to the successor system, or have a build basically done already so it is whatever effort required to get things pressed and ship it. I will include late stage region dupes in this.
2) Film/tv show/comic book cash in games that they still reckon there is a big enough install base to be worth it for. These things seem to have died off though and few mourned their passing.
3) Sports games popular in a given region. So usually football or American football in much of the world and the US respectively. 
4) Things like we see on the dreamcast and whatnot where some fans essentially make a piece of homebrew and release it as a commercial effort.

All can yield some surprisingly quality efforts -- 
For 1) you obviously have devs that have got to know the system over the last however many years and are usually pretty good at getting all they can from it.
For 2) you can find the small teams are basically given free reign and the results (especially with the "we know this system" thing can be surprisingly good; I frequently bring up the GBA Pirates of the Caribbean game, but you can also look at some of the rarer and more expensive games for older systems and quite often you find such titles and a note of their surprisingly high quality. That said just as many are clueless (grand)parent fodder.
On 3) then sports games are never good as far as I am concerned but if you do like such things then again quality coders doing quality work, even more so when the games have arguably had the same codebase for several years at this point and thus it is pretty polished and refined.
4) obviously has devs up to speed with current dev practices and gameplay styles (UI design has moved on since any console that is not current and still has a long way to go, understanding of game theory has moved on but has even further to go) all doing their own thing with their own modern tools on their own time as it were (no particular deadlines other than those they set themselves).

Some combo of the lot is also seen if the platform in question enjoys a second life in another country -- South America has its own thing going on a lot of the time (see the story of the Genesis/Megadrive there, especially Brazil), Eastern Europe or one of the non multi5 countries occasional gloms onto something and keeps it going for a few more years, South Korea and Thailand have done some things in the past, China not so much other than a bit of ique stuff, I am expecting India to do something at some point (though it might be in mobile phones), the middle east might be having something happen (they certainly enjoy a vibrant ROM hacking scene) and there is enough wealth in Africa these days that you get some similarities with the first two locations on this list as they were 20 years ago.


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Jun 9, 2019)

Not surprised.  Even though they kept saying the Switch is not the successor, we know all it is. 

Also to note, this doesn't mean that there are no new games for the system, just that Nintendo is not releasing more.  Other developers may still release games.

3DS had a great library overall.  I am still using mine.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 10, 2019)

The 3ds is not quite dead yet lol. 


https://www.siliconera.com/2019/06/...ds-xeodrifter-bomb-monkey-and-chicken-wiggle/


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The 3ds is not quite dead yet lol.


From the link you posted, the $100.00+(in a few years time) 3DS cartridge, that will haunt us to eternity, has been born.


----------



## Lumian (Jun 16, 2019)

Most people who still actively play 3DS aren't likely to care one way or another. You've either played most of 3DS games you wanted or you haven't yet and in that last case, the eShop and game carts will still be around to purchase from. I agree that it's inevitable that there can only be one main portable being serviced. Nintendo surely needs it to stop cannibalizing Switch sales.

I, for one, will own both and carry my 3DS around with me more often because it's far more portable.


----------

